# Ranger 23 experiences?



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi,

I'm going to look at a Ranger 23 tonight and was wondering if anyone on the boards knows of any particular issues I should check for. The boat is a 1976 with the tall rig. 

I read the review section of sailnet and it looks like the usual culprits need to be looked at; anything bolted through the deck and the rigging.

Anything else? One other question is from the picture this looks like a mast head rig and my current Ranger is a 7/8 fractional rig. What kind of difference will that make in how she sails from the standpoint of speed and handling at different points of sail?

As always any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Bruan (Mar 27, 2008)

blueranger said:


> *I read the review section* of sailnet and it looks like the usual culprits need to be looked at; anything bolted through the deck and the rigging.


Hi Mike, I'm new here and to sailboats. I lurk a lot and learn what I can.

What exactly is the "review section"? I looked all over and did not see any area with that name.

TIA!


----------



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

*boat reviews*

Hi Bruan,

First, welcome to the best information source on sailing and sailboats anywhere. I've learned more here in a couple years than I could have in 10 years floundering on my own.

As to your question, first scroll up and find the thin blue bar with drop down menus Home, Store, Resources, Articles, etc. Click on "Resources" and from the drop down menu select "Boat Reviews." Pretty much every sailboat I've ever heard of is listed there with owner reviews. Take it all with a grain of salt. Some are blindly subjective (I understand this and have been guilty of the same - not passing judgement  ) and some are highly detailed and very objective.

Also the drop odown menu "Articles" is a veritable treasure chest of information and how-tos with enough reading to keep you busy for a long time. And a lot of questions are already covered in excellent detail in those articles. If you're new like me I highly recommend you check them out.

Hope this helps.

Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I really love these boats. I had use of a Ranger 23 back in the late 1970's/early 1980's and thought these were one of the nicest sailing boats of that era and size, sailing well on all points of sail and in a wide range of windspeeds. I have sailed on both tall and standard rigged versions and recommend the tall rig. While I am generally a strong proponent of fractional rigs, this is a boat in which the masthead rig worked well. These were much better handling boats than the IOR oriented Ranger 22's.

If you are seeking a similar price, size, age and quality, 23 footer with a fractional rig, you might try to find a Northstar 727 (AKA Farr 727). 

Build quality seemed reasonably good and certainly better than many, if not most, of the similar concept 23-24 footers of that same era. They offered a simple but surprizingly workable interior for a boat this size. 

They were designed by Gary Mull who was a world class yacht designer during that period and who was at the top of his career. 

Of course these boats are 30 plus years old, and like any boat this age, the condition will be very dependent on the quality of maintenance performed by prior owners. Items like the mast support system, and the shroud attachment to the main bulkhead are important to check. The rudder and rudder post should be checked for flexure and delamination of the skin. I have seen some discussion about keel bolt and keel stub issues, but can't recall what that was about.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I race on a ranger 23 on wed. evenings Its a fun little boat but with a short rig it sucks in light air.
The mast head rig will generate more of its power from the jib. And they are not as tweekable as fractional rigs. Get ready for big head sails.
Nice boats but if you sail in light air a lot make sure it has the tall rig.
They are very heavy, almost twice as heavy as a catalina 22.
That said its a nice boat. sailing it is fun its very easy to balance.
With the short rig they love fifteen to twenty on any point. perfect San Fran boat wich is what it was built for.
I havent noticed any major problems with it. I would own one.
Hope this helps


----------



## Bruan (Mar 27, 2008)

blueranger said:


> Hi Bruan,
> 
> First, welcome to the best information source on sailing and sailboats anywhere. I've learned more here in a couple years than I could have in 10 years floundering on my own . . . Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## rwall10597 (Aug 17, 2011)

Commenting on the keel bolts, my Catalina 25 was a 1981, I recall looking at a list of year over year changes once, and I believe 1981 was the first year that they changed to much hardware to attach the keel. I'd imagine you'd find something similar with the Rangers.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The way that a Catalina 25 was constructed would have absolutely no relationship to the way a Ranger 23 would have been built. The Rangers were a pretty high quality boat for thier day, and the 23 was designed by a world class designer. 

The Catalina 25 of that same era was a value oriented boat that was pretty much put together as cheaply as it could be and still be reasonably sound and suited for its basic mission. 

Detail by detail, I would expect to the Ranger to have been built to a higher standard of care. 

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------



## rwall10597 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Keel Hardware*

I suppose I should have left the specifics of my old boat out and just focused on the point I was trying to make. I was just trying to point out that you may find changes in construction materials from one year to the next that seem small but could make a huge difference in the maintenance costs/issues going forward.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

You guys realize this thread is from 2008 right?


----------



## serena (Oct 6, 2017)

I own a Ranger 23. Awesome boat. Truly a mini-yacht designed for local sailing but would cross oceans if well equipped. Construction and design is outstanding for any 23 footer of this period or any period since. The boat sails great on any point of sail and if you reduce sail appropriately it will handle any wind speed up to 40. 

The hull design is exceptional. Fine entry at the bow cuts through the waves. Conservative fin keel is nicely shaped and provides good lift and makes the boat relatively stiff. Boat has 40% ballast/displacement ratio. Balanced spade rudder enables the boat to turn on a time. 

The cockpit has nice straight six foot long seats with good spacing the brace your self when heeling. Plenty of storage under the cockpit, including space for a battery. Best cabin in a 23 foot ever. Wide quarter berths, ingeniously designed back rests (absent on most 23 footers), sink with 20 gallon water tank, counter top space for stove, food prep or navigation table. Well designed drawers and cabinets. Head under V-berth. I use my V-berth for storage only - took out the cushions to make more room. Factory engine mount is simple and elegant for a 5-6 horse power outboard. Can tilt engine all the way out of the water. 5-6 horses will push boat at 5.5 knots, almost hull speed at half throttle with reserve power. 

I have the Tall Rig which i recommend. Things to look for include leaks at the chain plates, depression under the mast step, loose keel bolts, loose rudder tube, possible blisters - but not a common problem on these boats. All of these issues can be fixed without a lot of work or huge cost. The great thing about a Ranger 23 is you are sailing a real yacht but things are simple and the rig is easily handled. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey all. I totally get this is an old post, but when people like me go searching for info, it's kinda nice to have it in one place. I'm looking at a Ranger 23. Not sure yet of the age, but it seems to have good bones and a metal toe rail. I think it's a 1975. It might be a short rig. How can I tell? There's a lot that needs attention such as rusty standing rigging, rebuild of the outboard, old sails, and lots of cleaning. What are the things to look out for? I am going to dive it to check out the keel and rudder. It has been in the water for some time. It seems dry inside and the mast base looks good. However, the chain plates look twinky. I have read through the forums and there seems to be some, but not a whole lot on the Ranger 23. Any thing to be particularly aware of would be greatly appreciated as we are not planning to do a survey on it. This would be a second boat for two friends and me. We each have our own, bigger boats, but want something smaller to go beer can racing on a moment's notice.


----------



## Drinky Crow (Dec 13, 2018)

Is it twue you rake the mast it weather helm?


----------



## mfourn20 (Jun 20, 2010)

An older gentleman that races on the boat with me had one almost his whole life. Loved it. Said it was slow in light air. Great in heavy air.


----------

